

HN Chicago Meetup This Wednesday - ezl

Howdy all,<p>We&#x27;re hosting a Hacker News meetup in Chicago in conjunction with Ms Tech.<p>Please join us at 7pm this Wednesday, Mar 19 at Grind&#x27;s coworking space at 2 N LaSalle.<p>We had a great turnout (~80 attendees) last month and would like to keep growing.  Please invite your other Chicago tech and entrepreneurship friends and help us make our events a success.<p>RSVP required because we need to get your name on the building list:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;hnchicago&#x2F;events&#x2F;166170582&#x2F;<p>Join the meetup group:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;hnchicago&#x2F;
======
ezl
Clickable event link:
[http://www.meetup.com/hnchicago/events/166170582/](http://www.meetup.com/hnchicago/events/166170582/)

The meetup group:
[http://www.meetup.com/hnchicago/](http://www.meetup.com/hnchicago/)

Ms Tech, which supports women learning, teaching and sharing technology
business experiences: [http://ms-tech.co/](http://ms-tech.co/)

